# Notification iPad chargé !



## ze_random_bass (9 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

sur mon iPad Pro, j’ai fait une automatisation qui faire émettre un son et affiche sur l’écran « Ton iPad est chargé ! » quand la batterie est à 100%. J’aimerais que la même chose se passe sur mon iPhone quand mon iPad est chargé à 100%. 
J’ai essayé de m’envoyer un SMS depuis le iPad mais la notification du nouveau SMS n’apparait pas sur mon iPhone. Je cherche une automatisation pour ça mais je ne trouve ce qu’il faut dans la bibliothèque des automatisation.

Une idée ? Merci, a+


----------



## ze_random_bass (10 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

et je relance le truc … personne a une idée ?

Merci, a+


----------

